# All Cubers from Rhineland-Palatine, Germany



## Micha (Mar 12, 2009)

Are on speedsolving.com any cubers from Rhineland-Palatine ("Pfalz" or Saarland)???

Please write something when you come from there
I only know 
DavidL

Mfg micha


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 12, 2009)

Ich war in der Hauptstadt geboren. 
Bin aber auf der anderen Seite der Brücke aufgewachsen.


----------

